# Babyback Rib Pricing Question



## pocketaces (May 7, 2010)

Where do you live and what is a good price?

I live in Wisconsin and just paid 4.99 a pound for baby backs at Festival Foods.

Does Sams have better prices?


----------



## ronp (May 8, 2010)

Yikes, 2.99 here at Sam's.


----------



## lu1847 (May 8, 2010)

I live in Winona MN and we usually pay 3.99 to6.99 a pound for good baby backs , However last week i found some good ribs for 2.99 a pound and really thought i got a buy.


----------



## danielh (May 8, 2010)

$2.99 is about as cheap as they get most of the time here.  Once or twice a year we'll see $2.49.  I have 9 racks of babybacks in the fridge I picked up at sams for $2.97 for tomorrow..  And 3 racks of spares @ $1.97..

I prefer the spares myself.  But i can fit more babybacks on the smoker.


----------



## pocketaces (May 8, 2010)

I knew I paid too much.  Another lesson learned.  Tha'ts why I posted.  I knew something was off.

Thank you.


----------



## fire it up (May 8, 2010)

Ya gotta keep an eye out for those meat sales, places go nuts when pricing baby backs because they know they are a hot selling item and they can get away with it.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 8, 2010)

lol.i saw baby backs at 6.99 a pound here at winn dixie earlier today...Thank goodness for the RD card


----------



## skillet (May 8, 2010)

I haven't checked lately but I know I usually get them at Costco at 2.99/lb. I'm in the midwest (Omaha), if that makes difference.


----------



## gruelurks (May 8, 2010)

Average price in Oakland County, Michigan seems to be around $2.99 lb on any given day. Spares are always $1.99 somewhere around here.


----------



## grouper sandwich (May 8, 2010)

Tallahassee, FL and normal around here is $4.99-$5.99 with the occasional $3.99 on sale. Never seen them below $3.99 here. A little west of here I have gotten them for $2.99.


----------



## pineywoods (May 8, 2010)

Baby Backs are usually 4.99-6.99 around here. Up near camp they are usually 3.99-5.99 although sometimes we catch them on sale for 2.99


----------



## rp ribking (May 8, 2010)

Are they fresh or frozen?? Frozen seems 2 me cheaper than fresh?


----------



## biggeorge50 (May 8, 2010)

There is a meat distributor about 30 miles from me where I buy almost all my meat.  Baby backs are $2.99, some of the other meats are a little higher than the sales around me.  Best part is that it is all very high quality meat.  That is worth a few extra cents a pound to me.


----------



## 9manfan (May 8, 2010)

I'm in the Marshall Mn area, local HyVee had them on sale for 2.99 lb., usually run around 3.99 to 4.99 lb.
Going to make some this afternoon for the mother in law and wife for mothers day,,,,,


----------



## chisoxjim (May 9, 2010)

depends on where I shop, and what kind of ribs.

Wal-Mart /Jewel/Dominicks/Meijer, etc seemingly always has crappy enhanced ribs for $3.99. I dont touch these. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Restaurant Depot has good IBP ribs for $2.79 lb, and as low as $2.49 lb in 3 packs

Whole foods has all natural ribs for as low as $6.99 lb., and as high as $9.99 lb.

One local butcher has local ribs for $6.99 lb

another has em for $4.99 lb.

I watch a couple local grocers who have fresh ribs for $2.99-$4.99 depending on sales. 

RD has the most consistent prices, and the most consistent quality


----------



## billham (May 9, 2010)

Just bougt babyback from sams yesterday about $3.00 a lb. Restaurant depot had spares 4.5up on sale this month @1.57 if you buy a case and who wouldnt buy a case?


----------



## smokin-jim (May 10, 2010)

In Portland Oregon we get them for $2.99 a pound at Costco. They are cheaper at cash and carry but I prefer the Costco ribs.


----------



## fstrbz (May 15, 2010)

we've got a local butcher that sells a 15lb. box of spares for $15.95.
I haven't tried them out yet though.


----------



## ondagawood (May 15, 2010)

Around here, Syracuse, NY area, you can pay as much as $4.99/lb, I'm usually able to get them at "Aldi"s" for $3.49/lb, however we have a restaurant type store called Maines & I just picked up 2 - 10lb case boxes
for $17.99 each = $1.79/lb. They are frozen and are cut into 4-5 rib sized pieces. 
This is for Baby Back ribs.

Scott


----------



## pocketaces (May 15, 2010)

A local butcher is selling spares for 89 cents a pound.  I bought 30 pound case.  That should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2010)

Rest. Depot had a price jump on BB ribs since I was there last. I was paying $2.49-$2.79/lb. Now they were $3.01 - $3.29/lb.

I got a 3 pack of the sale rack for $3.10/lb.


----------



## eaglewing (May 15, 2010)

AGREED, SAME HERE!!! SUX


----------



## chisoxjim (May 15, 2010)

just in time for cookout and competition season.


----------



## wildflower (May 16, 2010)

Kroger's had them on sale here last week for $2.79, back up to $3.79 now.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 16, 2010)

Safeway has them onsale for $2.69 today. I bought a case which was 14 racks or meaty BB ribs.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 17, 2010)

Local Hannaford carries 2 lines of BB's regular label for $5.99/lb and All Natural "organic" ribs normally $6.99/lb that have been on special for $2.99/lb for the past week. Picked up 3 2lb+ racks for about $19. Normal price usually $3.99/lb at places other than Hannaford.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 18, 2010)

Ill see what RD's prices are like next Friday when I go to pick up my ribs for the next days competition.  I didnt mind paying a few pennies more for the last batch from RD, they were meaty, and really good like usual.

I did see some of the "enhanced" BB ribs I wont touch/use @ Wal mart for $2.99/lb on Saturday.


----------



## enterprise (May 18, 2010)

Sam's in Omaha has BB for 2.97/lb and spares for 1.97/lb both in the trhee pack.


----------



## ak1 (May 18, 2010)

Last batch of "true" baby back ribs I bought was 25 bucks for 12 racks frozen.

Regular back ribs I usually pay about 7-8 bucks for a rack which weighs around 2 lbs.


----------



## uncle_lar (May 18, 2010)

pretty much all pork has gone up in the last few weeks
price fluctuates when the grilling season gets into full swing in the midwest
supply and demand I guess
i make allot of sausage and pay about a buck a pound for pork butts most of the time
last 80# case I bought 2 weeks ago was 1.45 a pound.
curious to see what RD has them for next time Im up there


----------



## chisoxjim (May 18, 2010)

good points lar,

I am curious to see how much the recent increase in pork prices is going to effect the whole pig I am getting in a couple weeks. I was quoted $150 a couple months ago for a 90-100 lb. local pig.

edit:  just got quoted $1.59/lb, for the whole pig  up about $.09/lb from February when I was pricing it out originally.  not bad


----------



## 9manfan (May 21, 2010)

Just picked up BB's at the local Hy Vee at $2.49 lb., best price I have ever seen around here for baby backs,,,


----------



## skillet (May 22, 2010)

For those of us in the midwest, Hy-Vee has a two day sale going on today and tomorrow for their Red Hot Weekend special.

http://www.hy-vee.com/

Hormel ribs are $1.89/lb. Limit 8, I was there at 8 this morning getting my case (8) and pretty sure could have taken 2 or 3, the checkout kid had no idea they were even on sale, but in all fairness I'll head back soon and get another case for the freezer :-)

Enjoy those ribs!


----------



## beerbellypigjunkie (May 23, 2010)

Bought a 30 lb box of 2-2.25lb Baby backs today from my company-Brotherton Foods in San Angelo, Texas at the lowest price that I have seen in quite a while-$2.09lb. Just got through rubbing them down-I'll send a pic of the final product tomorrow!


----------



## george (May 23, 2010)

I just payed 2.89 at Sam's


----------



## kansasqueball (May 23, 2010)

Just picked up a mess of baby backs at Costco for 2.99 a pound, and the had spares for 1.49 a pound.  Can't wait for dinner tonight.


----------

